# brushing teeth



## hecarleton (Aug 14, 2005)

Does anyone brush their dog's teeth? What kind of doggy tooth paste do you use?


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

I have to confess, the groomer does that for sarge. Im sure someone here does it themselves and will let you know. Its a battle Im not ready to join..lol


----------



## bethd (May 23, 2006)

They love the taste of toothpaste! I have to admit I don't brush his teeth often enough and I when I do, I just use our toothpaste, but petsmart has half an aisle devoted to this and they'd be willing to sell you the brushes and paste and everything else you need.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I do - and have for a loooong time.

Here's an article I wrote a while back that explains what I do and use. ----> 42 Shiny Whites 

I never use human toothpaste. The fluoride in people’s toothpaste can cause an upset stomach in dogs and sores around their mouth as they do not rinse or spit it out after brushing. Stay away from dog toothpaste with sugar in it’s ingredients. The added sugar is not really good for dogs.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

I brush my dogs teeth every day. Sometimes twice a day. I have never used any type of paste. I just use an old human tooth brush with a little warm water on it.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I brush teeth once a week. I use a toothpaste made for dogs, and a triple-headed dog toothbrush. Works great.


----------

